# Motor id help please



## Phills66tempest (Oct 25, 2011)

I bought a 66 custom tempest to restore but when I went to cross refrence the motor it blew my mind according to the 2 letter code (WU) on the front of the block its a manual 400 but however according to the casting number behind cylinder 8 (9799916) its a 350 from 1970. However the heads (094) are 326 heads from 66 but the intake is a 400 (casting number#9799068) if anyone can at least clear this up I would apreciate it so I know what to buy for


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You need to use the 2 block codes in conjunction with eachother to determine what you have. There is also a date code by the distributor. Ex. B220

WU /9799916 is indeed a '70 350.
1970 *350* 255 HP *WU* M 8.8 254 11 1-2 7028071 Block Casting *9799916*

Heads are '66 326s
Intake is from a '70 400


----------



## Phills66tempest (Oct 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you for that info. Now would you happen to know what kind of power a combination like that would put out with a holley double pumper and headers and would I just be able to just use a complete 350 gasket set or do I have to buy a seperate intake set


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Others will have to address those questions.........


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not a good combination with 326 heads on later block. any pontiac V8 engine gasket set will work, 326, 400, 350. match intake to the exhaust crossover on heads so there is leak.


----------

